# out with old lemon in with the new f350



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

so last thur i blew the rear in my 2011 for the last time. ford had already steped up an approved buying back the 2011at that point so friday i went and picked this new 2012 beauty


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

How many miles were on your 2011 before Ford bought it back as a lemon? Nice looking truck!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You had a 2011 bought back?

Sweet truck!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck hope u have better luck with this one


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

truck had problem starting at 5000 miles and now has 28000 on it the. big repairs were fuel pre reg 5000mi drive shaft at 7000mi trans at 14kmi rear at 24k and the dealer blew the motor after fixing the rear on that test driving it, after the motor the 4x4 did not work then they got that fixed and is started eating antifreez so the did an egr i think then at 27500mi is got stuck in 4x4 and now another rear at 28kmi there was other problems but thats the big stuff


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Holy cow....somebody was drunk when they put that truck together.


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

that is a beautful truck!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Banksy;1393794 said:


> Holy cow....somebody was drunk when they put that truck together.


i think it was a mix of the plus i got the truck when it first came out and no one knew how to work on it or FIX ANYTHING so they threw parts at it and when a truck car person anything is taken apart that much and tampered with its never gonna be right. ford really droped the ball with the handling of my case and it took them for ever to step up but they did in the end.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Banksy;1393794 said:


> Holy cow....somebody was drunk when they put that truck together.


Sounds like the whole assembly line was drunk.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

snowfighter83;1393803 said:


> that is a beautful truck!


thanks i am in love with this one but i was the same way with the last one i just hope i got a good one Thumbs Up


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice truck!!!!!!!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Banksy;1393794 said:


> Holy cow....somebody was drunk when they put that truck together.


Musta been friday... Ha

I wanna know how the dealer blew the motor 

Very nice truck. Really like the new Ford HDs


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

fatheadon1;1393788 said:


> truck had problem starting at 5000 miles and now has 28000 on it the. big repairs were fuel pre reg 5000mi drive shaft at 7000mi trans at 14kmi rear at 24k and the dealer blew the motor after fixing the rear on that test driving it, after the motor the 4x4 did not work then they got that fixed and is started eating antifreez so the did an egr i think then at 27500mi is got stuck in 4x4 and now another rear at 28kmi there was other problems but thats the big stuff


did you buy the first one from Buhler also? makes me worry about mine....


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

shes a beauty.. I got mine from same dealer..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome truck! Where in NJ are you?


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG!! Jeeze dont scare me with this lemon new truck thread, I just bought a new ford diesel!! wtf,lol


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

fatheadon1;1393788 said:


> truck had problem starting at 5000 miles and now has 28000 on it the. big repairs were fuel pre reg 5000mi drive shaft at 7000mi trans at 14kmi rear at 24k and the dealer blew the motor after fixing the rear on that test driving it, after the motor the 4x4 did not work then they got that fixed and is started eating antifreez so the did an egr i think then at 27500mi is got stuck in 4x4 and now another rear at 28kmi there was other problems but thats the big stuff


And so you went and bought another one...... a year newer ........

You know what the definition of insanity is.......


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

The '12 rims look good. I have an '11, I hope I don't have your luck too.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

cj7plowing;1394243 said:


> did you buy the first one from Buhler also? makes me worry about mine....


yes both truck came from Buhler

rebert was your the one with the 8ft pro plus on it? i know they had 2 in your color one with the plow other did not have plow prep i wanted the color combo

BlueRam2500 oldbridge 120 off the parkway


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

mkwl;1394313 said:


> And so you went and bought another one...... a year newer ........
> 
> You know what the definition of insanity is.......


Reports say there is 400000 2011 superdutys on the road. how many bad one have you head about??? Iv found 5 bad reports of problems non as bad as mine. i looked at gmc even drove a dodge neither hold a chance against a ford, So with driving 30000 miles a year towing 15k 2 or 3 times a week id rather take the risk on a ford the be stuck in in a gmc or dodge that cant hold up for sure to what im gonna put it threw. AND THERE MUST BE A BUNCH OF INSANE GUYS WITH ME ON THAT BECAUSE FORD SELLS 3 TRUCKS TO EVERY 1 GMC AND DODGE SELLS TOGETHER.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

every truck maker is going have their fair share of lemons.

BTW nice ass truck


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mackman;1394504 said:


> every truck maker is going have their fair share of lemons.
> 
> BTW nice ass truck


thank you sir


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

mkwl;1394313 said:


> And so you went and bought another one...... a year newer ........
> 
> You know what the definition of insanity is.......


When it's a lemon buy back I think you almost have no choice but to buy another one... could be wrong though! Ford still builds a better truck then anything else for a work truck, I have owned GM, Dodge & Ford and hands down the Ford trucks take the abuse better day after day then the others. I own 2 2011 diesels hoping to not have the issues that you did


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

How did they blow your engine? 

nice truck too.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish I knew how, they had the truck for a month waiting on the rear parts. They called me and said we have good news an bad " we fix the rear but on the test drive cly#5 lost compression at that point I had been working 15-18 hours days durning one of the storms we had and could care less I laughted at them an said call me when its fixed.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang. At least you got it all straightened out.


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

what are the lower, center fogs? Xenon? matches the headlights nicely.

too bad you can't order that with the 7.3


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

The center is a led light bar I added because I have a bad history of running into deer. The headlights are 55w 5k hids the light bar is 5700 so they match well an the factory fog lights are 3k 55w witch are better in the rain and make my trucks stand out


----------



## Second Nature (Nov 23, 2011)

fatheadon1;1394494 said:


> Reports say there is 400000 2011 superdutys on the road. how many bad one have you head about??? Iv found 5 bad reports of problems non as bad as mine. i looked at gmc even drove a dodge neither hold a chance against a ford, So with driving 30000 miles a year towing 15k 2 or 3 times a week id rather take the risk on a ford the be stuck in in a gmc or dodge that cant hold up for sure to what im gonna put it threw. AND THERE MUST BE A BUNCH OF INSANE GUYS WITH ME ON THAT BECAUSE FORD SELLS 3 TRUCKS TO EVERY 1 GMC AND DODGE SELLS TOGETHER.


First: I really like the looks of your new truck! One of my best friends is a tool & die man for Ford, and I know the effort he and other people give to turning out a great truck.

Second: I had to check out the numbers on truck sales, just to verify your statement. Here's the objective truth for 2010. The numbers for '11 are not in yet.

2010 Year-End Top 10 Pickup Truck Sales
Posted by Mike Levine | January 4, 2011

Top 10 Pickup Truck Sales in December 2010

Rank YTD Sales YTD Change Year-Over-Year Monthly Sales Last 12 months

1 Ford F-Series 528,349

2 Chevrolet Silverado 370,135

3 Ram Trucks 199,652

4 GMC Sierra 129,794

GM & Dodge sold almost 700,000 trucks to Ford's 528,000. That's actually 1.32 GM & Dodge truck sold for every Ford.

I'm taking nothing away from anyone's truck here. These (imo) are all great trucks and serve to keep us all working and earning. Congrats on your beautiful new 350!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Second Nature;1395586 said:


> First: I really like the looks of your new truck! One of my best friends is a tool & die man for Ford, and I know the effort he and other people give to turning out a great truck.
> 
> Second: I had to check out the numbers on truck sales, just to verify your statement. Here's the objective truth for 2010. The numbers for '11 are not in yet.
> 
> ...


The pole i got my number from was just superduty f250- 750 i just searched for it and cant find it. it was on one of the fourms i surf id have to think your number includes half tons 150s an1500 as your numbers seam high. at any rate as long as this truck is good to me the numbers dont really matter.


----------



## okmetoo (Oct 13, 2002)

NICE truck


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it is diesel trucks only that ford out sells GM and Dodge


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Best of luck with this one, its a beauty, Mine is black, but my buddy just bought a 2012 White one just like yours. What is the very cool white light you ahve in the lower portion of the grill? Is that thr Rigid LED light I saw on ebay with ford mounting bracket? How is it at night? love to see some video or pics with it on to see how much light it throws.
Thanks

Still waiting on my HID driving lights ;(


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mackman;1396073 said:


> I think it is diesel trucks only that ford out sells GM and Dodge


That is true, I am surprised the f150 aren't.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

exmark1;1394536 said:


> Ford still builds a better truck then anything else for a work truck, I have owned GM, Dodge & Ford and hands down the Ford trucks take the abuse better day after day then the others.


Amen to that!

What important to realize is that all manufacturers screw up at some point or another. We had the same thing happen with a CAT product...what seperates the boys from the men is how they step up to make it right. Good to here Ford stepped up...and I bet if asked for a few upgrades they would have accomodated you (maybe I'm wrong...but CAT bent over backwards to make sure we were happy after our incident.

That Sir is a pretty Ford.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet man I'm up north off 287. I hope you have better luck with this truck than you did with your last one.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

That is a great looking truck, I hope you have better luck with this one then you did with the 2011!


----------



## meyerman575 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks great,gotta love the f350s.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*bad 2011 psd*

Well once my 2011 F550 psd hit 10k miles my crankshaft snapped clean. truck came to a dead stop in middle lane on the highway with a 20ft enclosed on the back. was not fun pushing that off the side of the road with cars going 75mph by you. Dealer has no answer as to why it occured and shocking have stopped taking my calls after they have had it for 11 days and no timeline in sight for when Ill get any truck back. The truck is currently in about 4000 pieces between the chassis, the cab, the engine tranny even the dashboard is apart. Anyone else have a similar issue. Truck was full of oil and next required change was 750 miles away. Dealer has performed only other oil change at 5500 miles. Been awaiting any call back from Ford for 5 days. Just what I need from my front line truck.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have felt your pain it sucks. It sounds like you have a terrible dealer my advice is get ford involved an keep on them be polite but firm an they will take care of you. An when you get the truck back push for ford to give you an extended warrantee as that was the first thing they offered me


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

FatHead how is the 2012????
How many miles??


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

the 2012 is good 6200 miles on it now leveled with 325/60/20 duratracks im getting a steady 14.5 mpg around town an 10% of the time towing 13000lbs. iv been driving it a lot more because i pulled my 05 apart to do headstuds,oil cooler,egr delete an a bigger turbo. my dads 2011 f350 is running like a top at 12000 miles and get an average 15 mpg with a lotta abuse going to fire calls.
















the 2012 as it sits today and the 05 cab OFF


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

'12 looks great man! Glad yours and dads are running well.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

fatheadon1;1476897 said:


> the 2012 is good 6200 miles on it now leveled with 325/60/20 duratracks im getting a steady 14.5 mpg around town an 10% of the time towing 13000lbs. iv been driving it a lot more because i pulled my 05 apart to do headstuds,oil cooler,egr delete an a bigger turbo. my dads 2011 f350 is running like a top at 12000 miles and get an average 15 mpg with a lotta abuse going to fire calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what leveling kit did you put in it?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Front is http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=10188 and I have Rancho rs 9000 shocks all around after market track bar and http://www.thecarlisuspension.com/ford-super-duty/components/addapack.html I still need to install in the rear


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. I hope you have better luck with this one.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome 2012, hows the 6 leaker coming along?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Awaiting my turbo in the mail bolt that on an the cab an cross my finger while I crank it up


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't you just love that moment when you're not 100% sure that it will turn over and start?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am 100% confident in tye work I did. However I had a friend help pull an reinstall the heads and he dropped the box with the rocker briges an rockers in it, he says he did not lose the order in witch they where they were in. So if hes is right its will ruN great. If he's Bsin then idk what is gonna happen time will tell


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

05 is up an runnin like a champ http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/fatheadon1/?action=view&current=IMG_0807.mp4 an the 2012 now has projectors painted housing an hidden strobes Bryan P Final Assembly w/Strobes - YouTube

















did all recons and doing an add a leaf on the 12 soon so more pics to come


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like Optimus Prime traded in the COE for an f350. That thing is intense.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm only saying this because you seem like a man of details, I think your led bar is out of square just a touch. Passenger side looks low. Welp time to go hop into the 04.... hahahahah
I do suppose it could also be the envy talking.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Detail??? Na not me it's more obsessive-compulsive lol but yes it was said on another forum also it's gotta be the pic because it good in person


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

right on, again that truck is sick.


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

You figure with all of the money they got from the US government for a bail out the least they could go is build a quality product that doesnt break down


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

SnyCo;1394702 said:


> what are the lower, center fogs? Xenon? matches the headlights nicely.
> 
> too bad you can't order that with the 7.3


Low mile 7.3Ls can still be found for a premium.

I saw one last week, 34k miles and they were asking $29,000.
Thats near new price back in 01 or what ever year the truck was. Some people are on crack when they price their used vehicles.

Saw another last week with 58k miles and a $21,000 price.

Last summer after a wreck put my perfectly good 00 with 232k miles in the bone yard I found another 00 in TX with 96,500 miles and $10,500 price. 
I over night mailed them money to hold it until I got my ins settlement and could buy a plane ticket. They said prior to me sending money they had a long line of putzes trying to beat them up on price. After I sent them the hold money they had a lot of traffic trying to pay them cash for the truck so they could have it. 
It was a real small private dealer and they stuck to their word and held it for me. Only repairs have been one wheel bearing and the oem clutch later and it purrs like a kitty cat. 128k miles now.

Congrats on the new truck, looks sharp.
I'd have ordered it in silver metallic but thats just me.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

fatheadon1;1479028 said:


> I am 100% confident in tye work I did. However I had a friend help pull an reinstall the heads and he dropped the box with the rocker briges an rockers in it, he says he did not lose the order in witch they where they were in. So if hes is right its will ruN great. If he's Bsin then idk what is gonna happen time will tell


If hes BSing you I bet an axx beating will happen. lol


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

JTK324;1483788 said:


> You figure with all of the money they got from the US government for a bail out the least they could go is build a quality product that doesnt break down


Ford took no bail out funds like the other two manufactures did sucking at the gooberment teet.

That is why my truck has this little addition to it.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love the setup! What specific led bar are you using above the bumper? Might add one to my 350. PM me if you need to. Thanks!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys... Next mod might be tuner an delete but I'm hesitant after all problems with my 2011. The light bar is a rigid 20 bar with their mount kit. XDP has the best prices on them


----------



## amitdhir (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks amazing. I'm sure it'll work even better.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

add a leaf done







i might need a 3rd job but i do love my trucks


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sharp truck.


Even at this angle the LED light bar in the bumper looks crooked.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

BPS#1;1484393 said:


> Sharp truck.
> 
> Even at this angle the LED light bar in the bumper looks crooked.


i agree an ill look into it an get back to you guys


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well the 2012 is ready and awaiting snow  and the blue 05 is back up and running like a champ  just gotta fix the headlight harness on the wide out an thats ready to rock


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Your 2011 must of been built on a Monday or a Friday when know one wanted to be there! Haha, love the new truck!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice man glad the '05 is running again. I'm really digging your '12, having a hard time not going out and buying one now. How many miles you got on it now?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice new truck, glad they bought that 11 back from you. Hope this one turns out to be lemon free!!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the Compliments guys a lot of hard work goes into my trucks. The 2011 I still don't feel was a bad truck I feel it was more of a matter of ford not knowing how to work on it and there for small problems turned into Huge nightmares. As for the 2012 it has been problem free till 8000 miles then started getting 12 mpg an regening every 100 miles so off came the Emissions at 10000 miles an now it sits at just shy of 12000 still running strong it does have a check Engine light for a mass air Sensor but spartan says they are working on it. I still like the truck a lot but the 05 is my Favorite. My dad also has a 2011 350 with 14000 miles an it needed a egr cooler at 10k


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

the maf sensor was the reason why you were getting poor mpg's and regen mode to often.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

The maf was not a problem till after the delet an tuner. It was at ford pre tuning it to get the PCM reflashed for my aftermarket fuel tank. If it was bad then wouldent ford have picked up on it?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

truck was 2 years old yesterday. Great time for my 6.0 to fail on me an force me to put my rust maker on the new truck. 15000 on the the 2012 an so far its been a dream to own.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great looking truck, Love your mods


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats what the 6.0s__t does best............. lay down on the job.

They are right up there with Chevy's 5.7 and 6.2 for boat anchor status.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

My both my 6.0 have been great. This Particular one was good till 140000 then I pulled it apart to refresh it an put in a set of warrens diesel injectors and have had 5 oring Failures he takes full blame for it but that don't help me any since I'm down a truck an hating life.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

An thanks ken. I'm on the fence about more mods or trading everything in an starting over again.


----------

